# Flow Sister Kalender 2011



## FlowSister (16. November 2010)

Hallo Mädels!

Viel Spaß, Herzblut, Stunden vor dem PC und auf den Trails in und um Tirol stecken in unserem ersten Kalender, den wir euch hiermit vorstellen möchten:

Flow Sister - Der Kalender 2011​
Aus einer lang schwellenden Idee ist im Juni diesen Jahres das Netzwerk für Downhill, Freeride und Dirt Bike Girls - Flow Sister entstanden. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit trafen sich immer mehr Mädels regelmäßig zum Biken, die Facebook Comunity wuchs und wir gründeten einen Verein. Flow Sister organisierte in den Monaten seither einen Workshop, Fahrtechniktrainings und Ausflüge zu Bikeparks, Rennen sowie z.B. zum Freeride Festival durch. Wir hatten viel Spaß! Diesen wollen wir euch nicht vorenthalten.

*Ende November wird der erste Flow Sister Kalender 2011 erscheinen.*

Bike- und Lifestyleshots, Natur, Schlamm, Wälder, Berge, Bikes und stylische Mädels die es drauf haben!
Feel the Flow all year long!

Verkaufspreis:
FS-Mitgliederinnen 15,- Euro
für alle Anderen 23,- Euro

*Zu bestellen unter:
[email protected]


*​Wenn ihr mehr über uns erfahren wollt, meldet euch ebenfalls unter dieser E-Mail Adresse, schaut auf Facebook vorbei (flowsister) und checkt unsere Webseite (noch in Bearbeitung):
www.flowsister.com​


----------



## Principiante (19. November 2010)

Hi!
Sieht echt toll aus..._aber_... ist das nicht eher was für die Männeken?
Nicht bös gemeint, aber ich persönlich würde mir doch als Frau eher einen Kalender mit Männern anhängen.

Trotzdem, gute Bilder!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (19. November 2010)

nee, das ist nicht so´ne "männer-kalender", der ist echt toll! ganz anders als dieser prollige cycle passion kalender. da sieht man tatsächlich radelnde frauen und jede menge natur


----------

